# iPhoto for iOS



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey folks,

Not sure if this is the wrong forum or not, but I wanted to share the video from today containing the part about iPhoto for iOS.

Maybe I'm just super tired or naive, but I can't remember being so jacked about an app before. lol

Skip to about 63:30 and watch for 10 minutes or so.

Apple - Apple Events - Apple Special Event March 2012

The photo journal feature looks fantastic and the overall editing features seem to work well too.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Curious to see how workflows work, and how it interfaces with Aperture On my iMac. My guess is it works with a version of an original master in Photo, then saves the version in Photo alongside the master? Then I will be able to import both in Aperture the usual way? And I wonder how it interacts with PhotoStream.

Update 1: I finally got iOS upgraded on my iPhone and just got the app. 
1. It seemed to build an iPhoto library on the iPhone from the iPhone's albums and PhotoStream, which makes me wonder how much duplicated memory that takes both on the phone and in iCloud? I sync my photos not to iCloud but to my iMac via iTunes when wire-connected, but I wonder if the iPhone's and iPad's iPhoto libraries are going to sync to iCloud and chew into my 5 GB account space?
2. Edited a photo. The edited version showed in an album called "Edited" and from there I had the option of saving it to Camera Roll or exporting in a variety of ways. My guess is the original photo remains untouched in the album I started from.
3. Haven't found a way to delete a pic from PhotoStream yet on the phone, if that is available on the iPhone version.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

slipstream said:


> Curious to see how workflows work, and how it interfaces with Aperture On my iMac. My guess is it works with a version of an original master in Photo, then saves the version in Photo alongside the master? Then I will be able to import both in Aperture the usual way? And I wonder how it interacts with PhotoStream.
> 
> Update 1: I finally got iOS upgraded on my iPhone and just got the app.
> 1. It seemed to build an iPhoto library on the iPhone from the iPhone's albums and PhotoStream, which makes me wonder how much duplicated memory that takes both on the phone and in iCloud? I sync my photos not to iCloud but to my iMac via iTunes when wire-connected, but I wonder if the iPhone's and iPad's iPhoto libraries are going to sync to iCloud and chew into my 5 GB account space?
> ...


interesting. I was wondering the same wrt to Aperture. As long as iPhoto tags the data properly, then exporting the edited version into aperture would be great.

Is there a setting where you can choose to import only edited version when connected to iTunes? If not, that might be a suggestion for them via their feedback form.

I'm having issues upgrading my iOS. Not jailbroken or anything, but it keeps telling me a connection could not be established. pain in the a$$


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> interesting. I was wondering the same wrt to Aperture. As long as iPhoto tags the data properly, then exporting the edited version into aperture would be great.
> 
> Is there a setting where you can choose to import only edited version when connected to iTunes? If not, that might be a suggestion for them via their feedback form.
> 
> *I'm having issues upgrading my iOS. Not jailbroken or anything, but it keeps telling me a connection could not be established. pain in the a$$ *


I have the same problem. Still saying "Contacting the iPhone software update server..." Contact it already for freak sakes.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

To me it was probably the highlite of the Keynote. I'm just about to DL it now, very excited to try it out. I updated iOS just shortly after it became avail and it took about 15 min start to finish.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone figured out if you can create a photo album in iPhoto on the iOS device? I've been searching on my iPad and I can't find anything. I was hoping I wouldn't have to connect to my iTunes to do that. Or maybe it needs to be done inside 'photos' (not iPhoto). So far, that's the only way I can find to create a new album.

If that's the case, that kinda sucks.

The journal feature looks amazing though.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

That seems to be one of the major complaints so far.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Just went to DL it and seems it requires a camera. DUMB! I was just going to go through my photos from our vacation which are on my iPad thanks to photo stream but I guess it sucks to be me. 

I'm not all that keen on editing on my iPhone but would like to on my iPad. 

Anyone know if it will install on the original iPad if bought in iTunes or on the iPhone?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just downloaded for my iPhone,
Yet to try it out.

Looks interesting.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Got iPhoto on my iPad now too. It works, but I don't find its workflow intuitive. Still puzzling exactly how to work with versions and masters. Somehow I made edits and overwrote the original image with the edited version, but I managed to find a tool that allowed me to revert to the original. 

Still haven't tried or looked into Aperture importing yet. Might be as simple as going via Camera Roll.

Update: The Help information in iPhoto is, well, _helpful_! Here are my notes based directly on the help file:

When saved to Camera Roll, the edited version appears in Camera Roll, but the original is untouched. Saving to Camera Roll creates a new version of the edited photo.

After editing a photo, save it to Camera Roll and get it from there to other apps and the iMac. With an iCloud account, photos saved to Camera Roll are automatically sent to iPhoto and Aperture libraries on the iMac.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

slipstream said:


> Got iPhoto on my iPad now too. It works, but I don't find its workflow intuitive. Still puzzling exactly how to work with versions and masters. Somehow I made edits and overwrote the original image with the edited version, but I managed to find a tool that allowed me to revert to the original.
> 
> Still haven't tried or looked into Aperture importing yet. Might be as simple as going via Camera Roll.
> 
> ...


I haven't edited any photos on it yet, but I will check the help on how to delete/remove a photo from a journal.

Creating journals is a spanky feature and one I hope the next Aperture has. Very slick in terms of ease of use and enough options to make them look spanky. Easy to upload and share a link. Very neat feature.


----------



## Jurego (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard from a number of people that they've been really disappointed with iPhoto on iOS...They're thoughts were that it was kind of gimicky, and overall confusing. They've also stated it's completely useless on the iPhone. 

I haven't downloaded yet, and I'm wary to do so..


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Any more hands on experiences?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ok this iPhoto on iPad is awesome. The Journal feature is worth it alone. And you are able to upload it to iCloud and it give you link to share with others. Check mine out i just tried.

Edit: Had to remove link and Journal noticed that the image contained properties which then contained personal information. I try and put it back up over the weekend.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I like it. Great pics btw :clap:. Funny though, I'm looking at it on my iPad 1 and one of the pics got stuck. I scrolled down and the top left pic kept scrolling down with me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

l84toff said:


> I like it. Great pics btw :clap:. Funny though, I'm looking at it on my iPad 1 and one of the pics got stuck. I scrolled down and the top left pic kept scrolling down with me.


ya it might take awhile to load I think. One pic got stuck when I tried it on my PC. I just refresh the page and it was back to normal. The cool thing is you can click on any image and it will show you the image full screen. So very very cool. :clap: 

Thanks.

FYI on the Journal: If you send someone the link of yoru Journal and they use hotmail and they try and open the link from hotmail webpage (at least in IE) it won't work, it take you to the iPhoto feature page. But if I click on the link from Outlook and open it in IE on a PC of course it works fine. Otherwise from your mac, iDevice all works fine.


----------

